# Ruby and Milly's Home



## Rose24 (Sep 16, 2006)

Here's Ruby and Milly's home. They seem to enjoy it. The doors are opened early morning for half an hour and then again in the evenings. They can run around my desk and all over me while I'm at the computer.

Well, I tried to add a photo but it didn't come through. I'll try another time!


----------



## ratwings (Sep 3, 2006)

I would love to see a pic of your rats home. Hope to see it soon!


----------



## Rose24 (Sep 16, 2006)

I'll try again to upload it!


----------



## ratwings (Sep 3, 2006)

Whoa! Your girls have a pretty neat home. It looks very spacious! I love the job you did with the doors.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Ruby and Milly's Home*

It's so pretty! I love the cabinet cages, they look like they'd be a fun project.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Ruby and Milly's Home*



Corpseflower said:


> It's so pretty! I love the cabinet cages, they look like they'd be a fun project.


This thread isn't far off 3 years old


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Ruby and Milly's Home*



Stace87 said:


> Corpseflower said:
> 
> 
> > It's so pretty! I love the cabinet cages, they look like they'd be a fun project.
> ...



lol, I didn't really loook at the posting time.


----------

